# [guide] How To Install Skins In Memory Card in Motorola L7 or V3i



## Shloeb (Feb 25, 2008)

*Installing skins on the transflash card*

Since people like changing their skins a lot and skins take up a lot of space, at least as far as the phone's memory is concerned, a procedure has been created to install skins onto the transflash card, and use a program to manage the installation of the skins while you are out and about.

Now you need to download the program cTheme 1.1 here.   Now start Moto Midlets Manager. Click the "Trans-Flash" tab at the top and then click the "Install" button at the bottom and select "JAD file (recommended)..."
*i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/Shloeb/1-1.jpg
The open dialog box will now appear.   Navigate to where you saved the cTheme 1.1 download folder and highlight the "cTheme.jad" file and click "Open".
*i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/Shloeb/skins2.gif
The program will now be installed onto the transflash card.   Click the "Restart" button.
*i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/Shloeb/3-1.jpg
Once your see your phone restart, close the Moto Midlets Manager program and unplug your phone from the data cable.   Now switch your phone's USB connection to "Memory Card" mode.   To do this, press the menu key then go to "Settings", press "Select", go to "Connection", press "Select", go to "USB Settings", press "Select" then press "Change", scroll to "Memory Card" and press "Select".   Connect your phone to the data cable.   Click your Windows' "Start" button and go to "My Computer" and click on the link assigned to your phone, which is now recognized as a removable storage disk.
*i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/Shloeb/skins4.gif
Create a folder called "skins".
*i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/Shloeb/skins5.gif
Find the skins on your computer that you want to put on the phone.   Copy the ski and dat files from all your skins to the skins folder you just created.
*i122.photobucket.com/albums/o278/Shloeb/skins6.gif
Disconnect your phone from the data cable.   Press the menu key and click on "Games & Apps", then click "Select" then scroll to "[Memory Card]", click "Select", go to "cTheme" and click "Select". After a short delay you'll get a screen that says: 


Select an option: 

>Skins 
>Boots 
>Packages 


Highlight "Skins" and press the center keypad button.   The next screen says: 


Select an option: 

Install skin 
Remove skin 


Press "OK". 


At the next screen select the skin you want to install and press the center keypad button. 

You'll get a wait message while it installs the skin and then the phone will vibrate or chirp to confirm installation.   Press "OK".   Turn off and turn on the phone.   Press the  key, go to "Settings", click "Select", go to "Personalize", click "Select", go to "Skins", click "Select" and choose the skin you want and click "Select".
This way u can keep adding more skins. I tried to make it correct. But i might have left some errors. So please correct me wherever u need to.
I found to how do this mod on motox.info. If u want more guides like this. U can check out on motox.info. 

*  Note: *  This won't work for all skins. Some of the skins might only work when installed on phone.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 25, 2008)

well written! nice tut.


----------



## anispace (Feb 25, 2008)

where can i get some good skins and games for L7i?


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

nice tut.

It would be great if you can give some links, where we can download some skins !!


----------



## Shloeb (Feb 25, 2008)

U can download skins and the required softwares on
modmymoto.com
motox.info
mobile9.com
If u have any prblm installing skins like the motomidman not detecting ur phone. I'll post a guide how to get rid of it. I have posted these guides on mobile9.com but i don't visit my account there these days. B'coz i don't have a moto now. My username there is Night-Rider. U can get help there.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Feb 26, 2008)

The best is motorolafans.com forum........

Is this a spam? plz delete if it is.............

I have all the goodies for motorola as every mobile sites looks up for nokia.....


----------



## VISHALXXX (May 3, 2008)

Disconnect your phone from the data cable. Press the menu key and click on "Games & Apps", then click "Select" then scroll to "[Memory Card]", click "Select", go to "cTheme" and click "Select". After a short delay you'll get a screen that says: 


Select an option: 

>Skins 
>Boots 
>Packages 


Highlight "Skins" and press the center keypad button.   The next screen says: 


Select an option: 

Install skin 
Remove skin



after his when i select install skin i doent do any acion it remains same as chosse any option .....install skin.....remove...skin.wat a ****.......plz someone helpppppp


----------

